# No idea



## Tclem (Aug 10, 2015)

what I'm doing but here goes nothing.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 10, 2015)

You go Boy!


----------



## Tclem (Aug 10, 2015)

Yeah I'm already changing the design. Lol


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 10, 2015)

Way cool Tony! What kind of steel?


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sorry but I don't think the OSB will make a nice handle!! Just sayin..........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 10, 2015)

Tony is the blade already hardened? If not make sure you put the pin holes in it before you do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 10, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Way cool Tony! What kind of steel?


1080. I guess that is good enough


----------



## Tclem (Aug 10, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Sorry but I don't think the OSB will make a nice handle!! Just sayin..........


I think I can find some good handles around here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 10, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Tony is the blade already hardened? If not make sure you put the pin holes in it before you do.


Not yet. But I did read that 1000000 times. Lol


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 10, 2015)

Cool , a new toy for Paxton

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Aug 10, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Cool , a new toy for Paxton


Yeah he tears up hair sticks so maybe this will last

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 10, 2015)

WHAT...Tony is gonna make a kni..kni..knife?  Go, go, go.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Molokai (Aug 11, 2015)

Knife with a hairstick handle! :)
Its a first, it can look whatever, this is for you to try and test skills and machines. 
Way to go, Tony...
who knows, maybe we have a new knifemaker.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 11, 2015)

I bet it will be a beauty.


----------



## Tclem (Aug 11, 2015)

Well I changed it up and messed it up but I'll get it looking better ( with another piece of steel). Lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Aug 11, 2015)

Subscribed!

Just don't make it shiny. Reflections can be dangerous.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 11, 2015)

@Tclem Tony do you have a grinder or are you going to use files?


----------



## Tclem (Aug 11, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> @Tclem Tony do you have a grinder or are you going to use files?


I just got a 1"x30" belt sander in today but my sharpening skills has got to improve. I tried to build a jig but it didn't work out to well. Lol


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 11, 2015)

You can do it!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 11, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> You can do it!!!


You've been watching to many Adam sandler movies. Lol. I'm going to really work hard on it. It is something I've been wanting to do. Making the bevel isn't as easy as I thought lol


----------



## ClintW (Aug 12, 2015)

Yeah the bevel can be tricky. I made a jig like from this video.






Very handy. Just a little bit of work and you can knock out that bevel in a hurry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 12, 2015)

Sweet Clinton. If you don't post pictures it did not happen.


----------



## ClintW (Aug 12, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Sweet Clinton. If you don't post pictures it did not happen.


Ha-ha I'll get on that.


----------



## Tclem (Aug 14, 2015)

Well two things. 
1. Clamp blade down
2. Find some good drills that don't hang up in the metal and spin the blade around and cut you

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 14, 2015)

It's just a scratch, but they hurt worse than cutting off the tip. Irrigate and keep clean. Administer ringer's lactate. If you call your scrape in as a brush fire you'll get a quicker response . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Aug 14, 2015)

Kevin said:


> It's just a scratch, but they hurt worse than cutting off the tip. Irrigate and keep clean. Administer ringer's lactate. If you call your scrape in as a brush fire you'll get a quicker response . . . .


Last time my wife was gone I drilled through antler into my hand. Still have nerve damage to two of my fingers. Maybe I should just sit in the recliner while she is gone. Lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Aug 14, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Last time my wife was gone I drilled through antler into my hand. Still have nerve damage to two of my fingers. Maybe I should just sit in the recliner while she is gone. Lol.



If I were in your shoes I'd just go to McDonalds. JMO.


----------



## Tclem (Aug 14, 2015)

Kevin said:


> If I were in your shoes I'd just go to McDonalds. JMO.


Already there. You must have ESPN

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 14, 2015)

Tclem said:


> You must have ESPN



Yes I have ESPn I'm sporting a crystal ball . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Aug 14, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Yes I have ESPn I'm sporting a crystal ball . . . .
> 
> View attachment 85576


Looks like my head

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 14, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Looks like my head



I could use a couple fish sammies. My wife is at work. I like to order two McFish and pull the bottom bun on each and double-stack the fish. Yummy. Text me a couple McFish please.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 14, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I could use a couple fish sammies. My wife is at work. I like to order two McFish and pull the bottom bun on each and double-stack the fish. Yummy. Text me a couple McFish please.


To late I got chicken


----------



## Tclem (Aug 15, 2015)

I had a small piece of this 1080 left over so I made this. The handles are not glued on as I haven't had the steel treated but I just wanted to work with the wood.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 15, 2015)

I haven't seen a Piggly Wiggly store in a while. They left here years ago. Go in there and get a large box of bandaids. Looks like you need them Tony.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 15, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Well two things.
> 1. Clamp blade down
> 2. Find some good drills that don't hang up in the metal and spin the blade around and cut you
> 
> ...


When drilling a hole in metal it gets slightly easier just before the bit breaks through. That is when you ease off your pressure because if you don't it will take to big a bite as it breaks through and will take the blank away from you and give you a good whack or break a bone in your hand. Go to the drug store and get some finger cots to cover your cut while your showering.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 15, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> When drilling a hole in metal it gets slightly easier just before the bit breaks through. That is when you ease off your pressure because if you don't it will take to big a bite as it breaks through and will take the blank away from you and give you a good whack or break a bone in your hand. Go to the drug store and get some finger cots to cover your cut while your showering.


I don't shower

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 15, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I don't shower


I'm sure you take a bath.


----------



## Tclem (Aug 15, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> I'm sure you take a bath.


If my wife makes me. Lol


----------



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> I haven't seen a Piggly Wiggly store in a while. They left here years ago.



When we went to AlaGeorgiaBama (Henry will claim there is an actual legitimate acronym for that) for vacation my wife and I bought PW (see Henry anything works) tee shirts. Hers is from Bonifay FL mine is from Chipley Fl. 

Meet you at the Pig.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 15, 2015)

Kevin said:


> When we went to AlaGeorgiaBama (Henry will claim there is an actual legitimate acronym for that) for vacation my wife and I bought PW (see Henry anything works) tee shirts. Hers is from Bonifay FL mine is from Chipley Fl.
> 
> Meet you at the Pig.
> 
> View attachment 85667


We have plenty of piggly wigglys


----------

